# Hibiclens for GBS. How much do you dilute?



## tracylhl (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm sure it's been answered before, but for my life I can't find a real answer. Can you tell me how much to dilute Hibiclens by before washing with it to kill off GBS? I saw something that said they thought maybe it was 25% Hibiclens and 75% water, but no one seemed to really know. Do you? Thanks!


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

the amount used in the European studies .2% solution
so if you buy the typical 4% hibiclens bottle then you need to
dilute it 20 to 1 to equal a .2% solution
it roughly works out to about 2 Tablespoons to 20 oz of water
a typical peribottle is 12 oz so maybe about 4 teaspoons then fill with water


----------



## tracylhl (Jul 14, 2005)

Thank you SOOO much!!! I've been doing 25% hibiclens for the past day, so I'll dilute it a little more based on your numbers. I really appreciate your help!!


----------

